# BEIRUT | Ciel Et Jardin | 33 fl x 2 | U/C



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

*BEIRUT | Ciel Et Jardin | 140m | 459ft | 33 fl x 2 | U/C*

*Ciel Et Jardin*

CIEL ET JARDIN, a high rise building at Achrafieh, Beirut, Lebanon. On a 4500m2 land, a total built up area of 54000m2,33 story up to 140 m high, incorporates 154 apartment type of 125m2, 160m2, 170m2, 180m2, 190m2, 270m2 and 300m2, 500 parking spaces and 3000m2 of landscape. It’s a full community within the vibrant heart of Beirut. The intent was to build according to the surrounding buildings being generally made of 7 to 11 story modules. With this in mind, the project was developed by dividing the stories into 11 story modules creating 7 boxes . 6 boxes scattered on top of each other created two towers of 140m in height. Modern architecture and the need to efficiently use the hill that creates a natural elevation, minimal design was implemented, using sun shades and screens to reduce penetrating heat and mapping of the boxes oriented south. To further enhance the natural benefit, the building structure was designed to enrich panoramic visibility from opposite sides of the boxes.


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Ciel Et Jardin 22-2-2015 by HJP Photography, on Flickr

Ciel Et Jardin 22-2-2015 (2) by HJP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Ciel Et Jardin 4-10-2015 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Ciel Et Jardin 4-3-2017 #1 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr
Ciel Et Jardin 4-3-2017 #2 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Ciel Et Jardin 15-2-2018 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------

